# New LP Analog Ch 6 in DC area



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

FWIW the DC area now has a low powered Channel 6 featuring spanish language programming from the Unison (not Univision) network. 

Thsi is probably of limited interest but who knows somwone may ahve been waiting for it to debut.


----------

